# carpet python feeding frequency



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2017)

hey, my female carpet python is almost 1 year old and I feed her every 2 weeks is this 2 far apart feedings? should I feed her more often? she seems healthy and active the only reason she eats every 2 weeks is when I first got her it was very hard to get her to eat. I just don't want her to go hungry. thanks


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 14, 2017)

2 weeks is fine mate. Some will tell you she should eat every week or 10 days but there is NOTHING at all wrong with a 2 weekly feed schedule.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 14, 2017)

As Paul said, there’s nothing wrong with feeding every 2 weeks. I personally feed mine every week but if I wanted, I would feed her a bigger meal every 2 weeks.

I guess the only difference would be growth rate if you are feeding the same size fortnightly as you would weekly.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> 2 weeks is fine mate. Some will tell you she should eat every week or 10 days but there is NOTHING at all wrong with a 2 weekly feed schedule.





Bl69aze said:


> As Paul said, there’s nothing wrong with feeding every 2 weeks. I personally feed mine every week but if I wanted, I would feed her a bigger meal every 2 weeks.
> 
> I guess the only difference would be growth rate if you are feeding the same size fortnightly as you would weekly.



Thank you both, I just wanted to make sure that it was alright


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 14, 2017)

Our adult pythons, and any over 1, get fed monthly, and are all healthy. Some of ours were fussy eaters too, but by stretching it out to monthly, they have all become good eaters.


----------

